# Geada - Braga - 7 Novembro 2016



## guimeixen (7 Nov 2016 às 19:02)

Hoje levantei-me mais cedo para ter a possibilidade de ir tirar umas fotos à geada a uma zona aqui perto.

Aqui ficam as fotos. Deixo também uma do nevoeiro por cima do rio Cávado.




Sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost and water droplets on flower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Dew and Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost on flower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr





Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog over the Cávado River by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2016 às 19:34)

Grandes registos, valeu a pena o esforço.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2016 às 20:31)

Sem palavras!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2016 às 20:57)

Lindas! Parabéns!


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2016 às 14:57)

Fotos belíssimas sem dúvida, mais um grande registo .


----------



## guimeixen (10 Nov 2016 às 15:23)

Obrigado @jonas_87, @Tiagolco, @guisilva5000, @criz0r !


----------

